# Plunger on a compound bow?



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

Fingers shooters use a plunger because the arrow will move toward the bow when they release the string. When using a mechanical release, the arrow will move down upon release so there is no need for a plunger.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

they used to years ago........
back in the 70's a plunger and a flipper rest was the status-quoi. "good rest". that was before bows were truly "center-shot"..... as soon as the true centershot design became standard, it wasn't necessary to control side pressure any more.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Archers paradox is the reason for a plunger...but it can depend on the rest. I have a tiimberdoodle on one bow and a plunger isn't needed.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

A plunger is needed for archers paradox.
If you watched in slow motion how the string and arrow moves when released with fingers, you would see that the arrow flexes right to left. 
The plunger helps the flex by acting like a shock slowing down the rebound of the shaft as it flexes around the riser.
If you watch in slow motion how the arrow shaft reacts when shot with a release aid you will see the the flex of the shaft is up and down, so no punger is needed.
I shoot using the Timberdoodle ll, it has spring steel fingers that flex along with a head that piviots to the side to take up the shafts flex.
Another rest finger shooters use if they shoot with sights is the whisker bisket, the bristles that hold the shaft slow the flex down at the loose.
I have read of some finger shooters using a drop-a-way, and it working, but I like my Timberdoodles.
I have one on my Martin Shadowcat and my Septer V.
I hope this helped to explain your question.
Don.


----------

